# Free Sugar Glider



## nyaraa (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just stumbled upon a very rare post. Someone on Craigslist is giving away their sugar glider and cage and accessories for free! I figured I would post it here because I know there are alot of people on here in the Spokane, Wa area (good people who do research on how to care for an exotic  ). I would try to snatch it up, but I have already decided that I never want a Sugar glider.... no matter how cute and adorable they are  They are just way too much work for me.

Hopefully the owner does some screening and makes sure it goes to a knowledgeable home, despite it being free. 

http://spokane.craigslist.org/for/3634754479.html


----------

